#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] [原創] 中國妖怪專輯（橫公魚 訛獸）

## wingwolf

最近收集一些不太熱門的中國奇幻生物資料
發現那些圖不是古畫就是遊戲畫
很難看到一般的圖

所以，我決定做一個中國妖怪專輯！

慢慢地開始有規模了  :Very Happy:  

窮奇 （虎身猬刺長翅的凶獸之獸）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




 
必方 （獨腳的強大火鳥）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




九嬰 （九頭大蛇）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
渾沌 （模樣似狗的凶獸）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
狙如 （長得像大老鼠的妖怪）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
青耕 （顔色奇怪的小鳥）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
地狼 （長得像狗的地下生物）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
朱厭 （白頭紅毛的大猿猴）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
駮 （虎爪的猛馬）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
蠪侄 （九頭九尾的狐狸）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
酸與 （怪鳥）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
帝江（黃囊狀的神鳥，四翅六足）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
橫公魚（仿佛外形就是一紅色的鯉魚）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



 
訛獸（人面兔身，愛撒謊的生物）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 迷思

所以呢，現在可以花一個下午的時間爬文，
把一些"代表性的"、"畫出來應該很讚的"
中國妖怪或神獸之類之類列表出來，
再把這份清單交給某位畫家，
然後靜等一個月。(邪惡化)

----------


## 阿翔

wingwolf大大畫的還差一點喔~~
翔看的那個，說窮奇是全虎形的，
沒有角、牛後腿，但背上的毛毛倒是有了啦。
另外，窮奇的翅膀是「肩生雙翼」的，
就是說是在肩上生出來而不是在背上兩旁生出來的。

不過，窮奇始終是幻想生物，
wingwolf大這樣畫其實也沒有什麼錯啦XD

----------


## wingwolf

To 迷思
怎麽我看到這段話突然出冷汗了？
（誤）

To 阿翔
 :onion_08:  我果然沒有仔細讀介紹……  :onion_09:  
發在奇幻森林裏那篇介紹明明沒有寫那麽細……
看來我應該再去找一點介紹出來……
感謝阿翔了
試試看有空再畫個窮奇二號  :Very Happy:

----------


## wingwolf

窮奇二號登場！
窮奇，我不是故意把你弄成那個樣子的！不要吃我啊！

已經弄成飛老虎了
然後背上的毛毛弄成真正的可以蜇人的“猬刺”了
還做了對從肩膀長出來比較適合凶惡形象的枯枝一樣的翅膀  :Mr. Green:  

至於牛角
有些版本有，有些版本沒
鑒於不加角就真的完全變成飛老虎了
所以，牛角還是加上了
不過加得比較秀氣……


全程小畫家鼠繪，比我想象的累……

----------


## 阿翔

帥透了！！
wingwolf用小畫家鼠繪也畫得出來，
容許偶好好的拜您為師吧！*（毆飛）*
有角的似乎也很不錯嘛~~
這個姿勢還真的是超~帥的…！><
有空的話翔也來找一些中國古獸來畫畫看吧~^^

----------


## wingwolf

火鳥神獸必方登場了！

本來一直以爲他是紅色的
結果看到《山海經》裏說他是青藍色的……
然後同時參考了一下《都市妖奇談》裏對必方的描寫
爲他畫了火焰一樣的翅膀  :Very Happy:  

同窮奇二號
這幅也是小畫家鼠繪
因爲實在不想離開電腦去拿筆了……（炸——

還有，阿翔別太激動了啊……  :Mr. Green:  
期待你的版本哦  :Very Happy:

----------


## 昂

wingwolf大
我要點菜(誤
我想看九嬰

你畫的好漂亮啊
羨慕>w<

----------


## wingwolf

> wingwolf大
> 我要點菜(誤
> 我想看九嬰
> 
> 你畫的好漂亮啊
> 羨慕>w<


正好啦  :Very Happy:  
剛好準備下一步畫九嬰的  :Mr. Green:  

應該不會等太久
雖然說我還要再仔細看看蛇頭該怎麽畫……


感謝昂的捧場  :Very Happy:

----------


## wingwolf

九嬰終於出爐了！

昨天晚上弄得我好苦……

找到的資料都只說九嬰是九頭怪蛇、水火凶獸，並沒有寫他的顔色（或許是我還沒有找到）
所以，顔色就隨意了  :Mr. Green:  
弄得像一條大蟒蛇……

然後那個眼睛啊……
真的，真正的蛇光看眼睛是凶不起來，所以不要問我爲什麽有幾條眼睛那麽可愛~~~~


P.S.
在畫的途中發生了一件很無語的事——
明明當初打草稿的時候，只畫了九個頭
結果上色完成之後，一數——十個頭！
那一個是從哪裏多出來的啊……

----------


## 迷思

九嬰的其中一頭還滿可愛的XD，
不過突然想起八岐大蛇是日本的...日本的...，
八座山的氣勢啊~

雖然現在只有三隻而已，
但是這樣的景像讓我想起某FF6攻略網站的幻獸百科，
我就是那種看到一列目錄就會很興奮的怪胎呀，
所以請大家多多點菜，
時間久了，這裡一定會很有趣。

----------


## 翔狗

窮奇 第一章好帥氣喔XD"

九嬰.. 就是九頭蛇嗎~?
每個蛇頭的感覺都不一樣耶~ 有顆真的滿可愛的^^"

----------


## wingwolf

可愛的頭，是左上角橙色眼睛的那只嗎？
那只是第一個畫的
我也覺得好可愛  :Very Happy:  
可我某同學怎麽都不覺得他可愛……

九頭（or多頭）的蛇形怪物，好像在很多神話裏都有
中國神話——九嬰
日本神話——八岐大蛇
希臘神話——九頭蛇

----------


## 昂

大大真的畫了耶！
好可愛
但是‧‧‧‧‧‧
他的七寸在哪啊？
打死好煮蛇湯  :jcdragon-drool:  (謎：不要再亂吃了(拖走

----------


## 許狼中將

蛇算是神話中的常客，只要多去翻閱關於神話的書籍便可略知一二！
蛇通常做違反派的角色出現，因此神話中也常常被殺～～
若有興趣多了解可去看高寶集團出版的《漫畫神話》一書！

關於九嬰！中將有話說…
中將看《山海經》時，裡頭的注解說︰「九嬰，有九個人頭，一蛇身的生物」其旁的註畫也是畫九個人頭和一個蛇身。所以…是否再看一下內容呢？？

----------


## wingwolf

To 昂
你真的要吃啊~~~
那你應該去找後羿
後羿把他打死了……所以後羿那兒有肉





> 關於九嬰！中將有話說…
> 中將看《山海經》時，裡頭的注解說︰「九嬰，有九個人頭，一蛇身的生物」其旁的註畫也是畫九個人頭和一個蛇身。所以…是否再看一下內容呢？？


什麽？人頭？
介紹裏都說是九頭，但是沒有指明是哪九頭……
百度百科裏的圖片太小了，只感覺是一堆樹枝一樣的頭……
還是看過《山海經》的中將比較專業……  :onion_09:

----------


## 昂

To  wingwolf
我不要去找後羿
如果他把我變成蒙古烤肉怎麼辦?

To中將
你說的會不會是相繇?
他也有九個頭

禹運斧如風，頃刻斬落相繇的九顆頭顱，從相繇的斷頸內，九股污血噴誦而出，漫延成血的沼澤，腥臭沖天，五穀不生。禹用泥土來填塞這片血沼，誰知填塞三次，塌陷三次。禹索性把這地方挖掘成一個大池塘，用挖起的泥壘成土墩，替五方之帝修築了五座祭台。

----------


## 阿翔

> 關於九嬰！中將有話說…
> 中將看《山海經》時，裡頭的注解說︰「九嬰，有九個人頭，一蛇身的生物」其旁的註畫也是畫九個人頭和一個蛇身。所以…是否再看一下內容呢？？


九個人頭，一個蛇身的那個叫相柳，
九嬰就真的是蛇頭蛇身了。

To.wingwolf大：
wingwolf大這次畫的真的好可愛XD
有空來私訊交流一下下一次畫哪一隻怎樣，
這樣我們就不會畫同一隻了XD

----------


## wingwolf

因爲九嬰不是四大凶獸，所以可愛點也沒有關係啊  :Mr. Green:  
而且去看真正的蛇，光看外表真的一點也不凶……

新的圖——渾沌登場了！
這是惡犬妖怪渾沌
不是像蛋一樣的渾沌啊~~

渾沌有個習慣——
喜歡咬自己的尾巴傻笑
所以……
 :Mr. Green: 


To 阿翔
重複也沒有關係呢
畢竟他們不是真實的生物
就算畫的是同種
形象也會有差異啊
這樣才比較有趣  :Very Happy:

----------


## 阿翔

> 新的圖——渾沌登場了！
> 這是惡犬妖怪渾沌
> 不是像蛋一樣的渾沌啊~~
> 渾沌有個習慣—— 
> 喜歡咬自己的尾巴傻笑 
> 所以……


渾沌其實是白色的大狗狗*（大大大大誤）*
樣子好可愛XD*（噗）*
咬尾巴傻笑的樣子太有趣了，
wingwolf大畫太好，和卡普一樣是小畫家神爪

----------


## wingwolf

太可愛了就不符合他四大惡獸之一的地位了……
所以，把眼睛改成笑（傻笑）的形狀了  :Mr. Green:  

阿翔……那句被刪掉的話到底是不是誤啊……
渾沌作爲一個妖怪的資料實在是太難找了……  :Sad:  
阿翔有沒有資料啊？


P.S.
剛才在DA上看到一位國外（泰國）畫家畫的中國神獸
真是太酷了！
<object width="450" height="266"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=78317872&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=78317872&width=1337" height="266" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>
4 Monsters by ~Krimsonblood on deviantART

我在DA搜索裏輸"hundun""jiuying""qiongqi""bifang"之類的詞
結果只有一點點……（兩三張吧）
然後我就覺得很有壓力 （誤）

----------


## 阿翔

> 阿翔……那句被刪掉的話到底是不是誤啊……
> 渾沌作爲一個妖怪的資料實在是太難找了……  
> 阿翔有沒有資料啊？


那句被刪掉的話不是誤，大大是真的畫很帥XD
渾沌的話啊~翔其實有很詳細的資料，
不過那是一本書，翔不太敢打上來怕侵犯版權^^"
也許翔再去找找看吧~

----------


## wingwolf

> 不過那是一本書，翔不太敢打上來怕侵犯版權^^"


如果怕侵權的話，就用照相的方式把那一頁照下來吧
（不過這樣依然有侵權嫌疑，只不過是出版方找不到而已）XD


大學開學的事務終於辦完了
所以這個妖怪專輯可以繼續更新了

新增*狙如*
《山海經·中山經次一十一》記載:有獸焉,狀如鼣鼠,白耳白喙,名曰狙如。
據說這種妖怪會讓四周的動物心懷殺意
所以把背景弄得那麽血腥詭異XD

新增*青耕*
《山海經．中山經》：「有鳥焉，其狀如鵲，青身白喙，白目白尾，名曰青耕，可以禦疫，其鳴自叫。」
一種吉祥的鳥 

新增*地狼*
《屍子》:地中有犬,名曰地狼。
居然文獻中就說他像狗……所以就變成那個樣子了…… 

新增*朱厭*
《山海經-西山經》：有獸焉，其壯如猿，而白首赤足，名曰朱厭，見則大兵 

新增*駮*
《山海經（海外北經）（西次四經）》：類馬，白身黑尾，頭有一角，利齒，四足爲爪，發音如鼓聲。以虎豹爲食。

----------


## 夜陌客

駮（虎爪的猛馬）
還蠻像西方的獨角獸~~

獨角獸是:
頭上有角、獅子尾巴、還有鹿的腳

----------


## 阿翔

糟糕，一段時間沒看居然新增這麼多了0口0！
wingwolf大小畫家用這麼棒，我自問沒那個心機啊orz
地狼、朱厭、駮，我覺得這三個最棒，
大大連猿猴也畫這麼好啊，靈長類最難畫了…
不知道大大以後會新增什麼呢~先期待一下囉~~XD

To.黑暗隱龍大：
獨角獸形象多變，除了大大說的這個，
還有
「全馬形，只多了角」、「有翅膀的角馬」、或「角馬頭山羊後腿獅尾」。
其實我是較喜歡那個只多了角的全馬形獨角獸啦XDD

----------


## wingwolf

> 大大連猿猴也畫這麼好啊，靈長類最難畫了…


其實這只是朱厭二號
第一次畫得有點恐怖……後來又查了資料和圖片，才畫成這個樣子的XD……
話說這只朱厭沒有表現出有靈長類很難畫的手和腿，所以說就沒有那麽複雜啦XD

我自己比較喜歡窮奇、地狼和狙如XD


關於那只駮
我是故意讓他擺獨角獸最喜歡的POSE的
所以會比較像XD

西方獨角獸的形象真的蠻多的
我還見過長獨角的有翼半人馬~~~~~

----------


## 和風小狼

如果需要詳細資料的話
可以參考中國古典神怪小說~ 比方說山海經(好像大多都是山海經的嘛XD"
或是日本輕小說少年陰陽師
個人覺得少年陰陽師裡面不論是神或妖都描述的很不錯XD
這樣看下來我也想畫了說=ˇ= (你要給自己多少圖坑啊=3=!! ((毆
就用小畫家來PK吧XD"!!  (給我適可而止=ㄇ=!! ((踹飛

----------


## wingwolf

非常感謝阿翔提供的混沌資料！
非常詳細，而且超級有用XD
爲了方便資料的查閱\r
所以混沌的相關資料已經移至他的資料庫了

新增*蠪侄*
《山海經·東山經》：有獸焉，其狀如狐，而九尾、九首、虎爪，名曰蠪侄，其音如嬰兒，是食人。

----------


## 沉默之狼

真的把山海經和神話中描述的生物畫出來了耶0 . 0～
感覺每張都有把特徵描畫出來，很有特色~ 也很讚!! XD～
很喜歡九嬰那張，
頭與頭還有身體的動感配合的感覺，不會打結 = w =(<-畫多隻就會一定會打結的笨爪

期待wingwolf能把世上所有不明生物畫出來(?

以前某狼想找山海經的圖都超難找說，
果然動手畫的最實際= w =~


備註備註(???
某狼是地狼喔(舉爪跳(被拖走

----------


## wingwolf

新增了*酸與*
《山海經（北次三經）》：有鳥焉，而四翼、六目、三足，名曰酸與，其鳴自叫，見則其扈有恐。

這只鳥讓我想起了《結界師》第一集出現的炮灰鳥“多頭”  :Mr. Green:  


原來沈默之狼是地狼啊
那可厲害了，大地是一切的根基  :Very Happy:  

話說當初就是找資料的時候怎麽都找不到圖
於是才開始自己動手了  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 卡普貓

羽狼大真厲害.
畫妖怪專輯.這真的是很需要耐心.耐力的一個大工程.
要找資料.構想...光找資料就很要毅力.
中國妖怪的數量可不是蓋的.
目前幾張裡.有很多張在下很喜歡.其中最喜歡九頭九尾的狐狸.
狐狸的傳說很多.傳說裡大多是說狐狸是仙人或妖怪.其形態大多還是狐形.
像這樣完全變形的狐狸很少見.(該不會其實他不是狐狸XD

----------


## wingwolf

新增*渾沌*——
也作混沌，或渾敦。傳說它有著肥圓的形狀、火一樣的通紅，長有四只翅膀、六條腿，雖然沒有五官，但是卻能夠通曉歌舞曲樂。

不過他還有個名字叫帝江……
話說他（帝江/混沌）真是個很複雜的妖怪啊……

有好長一段時間沒有畫妖怪們了啊
現在終於又要開始了XD

To 卡普
蠪侄確實不是狐狸……  :Mr. Green:  
據《都妖》裏的描寫，他仿佛還是吃狐狸的
（長得像自己的獵物？）

----------


## 阿翔

> 新增*渾沌*——
> 也作混沌，或渾敦。傳說它有著肥圓的形狀、火一樣的通紅，長有四只翅膀、六條腿，雖然沒有五官，但是卻能夠通曉歌舞曲樂。
> 不過他還有個名字叫帝江……
> 話說他（帝江/混沌）真是個很複雜的妖怪啊……
> 有好長一段時間沒有畫妖怪們了啊
> 現在終於又要開始了XD


其實帝江就是帝江，和渾沌完全是兩種怪物呢。
有中國傳說什至說帝江其實是渾沌的祖先/父親，
可見牠們只是近親關系而不是同一種怪物。

咦咦突然覺得自己好像在博士說教呢orz
wingwolf大終於開始更新了喔~~
每一次的畫作都仍然是品質超高的XDD
帝江真是種奇怪的怪物啊*（不怪的話還可以叫作怪物嗎==）*
沒有頭部的話不知道牠要怎樣呼吸吃東西？XD

----------


## wingwolf

> 其實帝江就是帝江，和渾沌完全是兩種怪物呢。
> 有中國傳說什至說帝江其實是渾沌的祖先/父親，
> 可見牠們只是近親關係而不是同一種怪物。[/b]
> 沒有頭部的話不知道牠要怎樣呼吸吃東西？XD


《山海經》第二卷《西山經》雲：“又西三百五十裏曰天山，多金玉，有青雄黃，英水出焉，而西南流注於湯谷。有神鳥，*其狀如黃囊，赤如丹火，六足四翼，渾敦無面目*，是識歌舞，實惟帝江也。”
《山海經》裏的描述也是這個樣子的……
話說我自己還是就認帝江是袋子、混沌是大狗好了……
實在是太混亂了啊~~~~~

話說帝江是神奇的妖怪，可以不用吃東西（咦？）

正好今晚有空，於是
新增*橫公魚*——
生於石湖，此湖恒冰。長七八尺，形如鯉而赤，晝在水中，夜化爲人。刺之不入，煮之不死，以烏梅二枚煮之則死，食之可卻邪病。 
《神異經（北方荒經）》有載。

好強悍的生物……

----------


## wingwolf

新增*訛獸*——
西南荒中出訛獸，其狀若菟，人面能言，常欺人，言東而西，言惡而善。其肉美，食之，言不真矣。
《神異經（西南荒經）》有載

這種妖怪的圖片好少
而且這裏的那幅看起來像只外國兔子（誤）
於是這只黑發黃面本地訛獸就出現了（喂）

不要問我爲什麽他笑得那麽邪惡……（炸

----------


## 卡普貓

關於混沌在下補一張遊戲圖片.

遊戲名:軒轅劍3 外傳 天之痕. 圖源:yahoo圖片.
在這款遊戲裡.有上古四大兇獸以及許多妖怪.
在裡面.混沌是長這樣的...飛天豬肉.
非常難打.魔法攻擊對他都無效.只能使用物理攻擊...(離題.

在下是覺得他們是同樣的.只是名稱不同.
至於混沌是大狗還是飛天豬肉.當然也有可能是同名不同類.
這就不得而知了.(笑.

羽狼的妖怪專輯.陣容越來越大了呢~(加油.
帝江的顏色層次很棒.橫公魚很漂亮.紅通通的.
動作也很好.說明文很有趣.殺不死.也煮不死.但卻怕梅子?(兩枚??

----------

